# Rome 390 Boss Sizing?



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Yup. In my experience 9.0-9.5 is where you can expect to be like "what the fuck? I can fit into either of these goddamn excellent bindings from this company with great customer service but I seem to max out both. S/M upper end L/XL smaller end. Big ones should fit you fine.

Rome-Please make afuckingmedium. Please. I love you. -Adam


----------



## ShadowCloud04 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ya I have been reading around a lot and I can't believe there isn't a medium with what seems a huge population of boarders have that 9 or 9.5 boot size.

Also thanks for replying!


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

definitely go lg/xl

and its because they claim to have such an adjustable binding.. they dont need a md.

i wish they did too for my 10.5 jeremy jones boots with shrinktech


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Frozen said:


> Yup. In my experience 9.0-9.5 is where you can expect to be like "what the fuck? I can fit into either of these goddamn excellent bindings from this company with great customer service but I seem to max out both. S/M upper end L/XL smaller end. Big ones should fit you fine.
> 
> Rome-Please make afuckingmedium. Please. I love you. -Adam


Same here. I have a set of L/XL and can fit my 8.5 boot in them, but the S/M I max out (still fits though). The boots were Burton Rampants and 32 Lashed that I've strapped into the bindings. Only got to use the Burtons on the mountain though. I didn't have a problem with over or undersizing on either one. Both held my boot as it should and had a great ride.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You definitely need the L/XL. Despite their specs, Rome's S/M is really only good for up to a size 8.0 boot if it has a reduced footprint.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Dec 16, 2007)

Can get new 2012 390 Bosses X/XL for ~$120, which seems like a good deal. I wear 9.5 Burton Freestyles though, so I'm worried about the fit. Thoughts?


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

ShortAssassin said:


> Can get new 2012 390 Bosses X/XL for ~$120, which seems like a good deal. I wear 9.5 Burton Freestyles though, so I'm worried about the fit. Thoughts?


Get L/XL. I had 8.5's in the L/XL and it worked without issue. 9.5's will be fine.


----------



## photocycler (Nov 27, 2010)

ShortAssassin said:


> Can get new 2012 390 Bosses X/XL for ~$120, which seems like a good deal. I wear 9.5 Burton Freestyles though, so I'm worried about the fit. Thoughts?


Def L/XL, I have size 9 and my S/M are way maxed


----------

